# Online Shopping



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I, too, am leery of online purchases. For two main reasons;

Who are you dealing with (like you said), Reputable, reliable, returnable
Tangibility Factor; I need to feel, physically evaluate, try out/on the merchandise

So, I make sure to read reviews (from many sources), of the item &/or Merchant in question. I even check out merchandise locally, even if I plan to by online. I can then make informed purchase decisions


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

That's why I like Lee Valley. Best customer service ever.


----------

